# What Brand Are My Rims?



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

What's up, happy Black Friday y'all.

I just bought a set of 13x7 wires the other day. The guy who sold them said that they were chinas, which is fine because I payed $150 for all of them with new whitewalls already mounted. Well today I get the tire taken off of one that was leaking from a couple nipples so that I can redo the silicone on the inside. And I see "MADE IN USA 13x7 JB DOT INTERO 5 8 1995" stamped on the inside of the rim. They are also stamped what looks like "225C 88" on the back of the hub. I counted and it has 88 spokes. I just check the other three rims and they are also stamped "225C 88" on the hub.

Anyone know what kind of rims they are? If they are Chinas, it's funny that they went so far as to stamp "MADE IN USA" on them . . .


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Sounds like u scored a set of 88 spoke daytons


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

If they have those stamps on them, they are Dayton wire wheels. Nice come up!!


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

Holy shit, dope!! 

The silicone ain't coming off easy and it's only bad in a small area . . . should I use silicone remover or just go over the old stuff with more silicone?

Now I'm worried about damaging them if they are Daytons haha!


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like you wanted to Brag about you're come up:naughty:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

^^^LOL


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

wanna double your money on that set of wheels?


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

46'Areosedan said:


> Sounds like you wanted to Brag about you're come up:naughty:


Haha I thought they were Chinas until this morning . . . I thought Daytons would have "Dayton" stamped on them! : P And I think I'm going to still put them on my Monte Carlo . . . they aren't immaculate or anything so I won't feel bad rolling daily on them.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pictures or did not happen:dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Pics


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pictures or did not happen:dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Its only right to call the guy u got them from and explain the situation, ending it with, u know u fucked up right? You know u fucked up


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

They also came with those smooth dome knockoffs I've never seen before. Last pic is the silicone, that's about as much as I can get off with a razor. I'm going to hit the hardware store and get some remover.


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

CoupeDTS said:


> Its only right to call the guy u got them from and explain the situation, ending it with, u know u fucked up right? You know u fucked up


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

China accessories but new tires and daytons worth about a grand


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

patwhac said:


>


:h5:nice


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

It looks like you got burned with a very realistic set of counterfeit daytons. But in the spirit of the holiday season I'd be glad to help you get your money back with an additional $25 on top for your troubles. ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Seems like this is the only Zeus free topic in this forum. Should lock it before it gets infested with their dumb fuck comments


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Seems like this is the only Zeus free topic in this forum. Should lock it before it gets infested with their dumb fuck comments


:roflmao: X2.


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Its only right to call the guy u got them from and explain the situation, ending it with, u know u fucked up right? You know u fucked up


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

Also, what does "INTERO" mean??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Seems like this is the only Zeus free topic in this forum. Should lock it before it gets infested with their dumb fuck comments


LMAO!!!


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

After 2 hours with silicone remover and a wire brush on my drill, the leaky rim looks like this:



Now to apply new silicone!

P.S. Wtf is Zeus??


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Here's some info on resealing a wheel. that's if you haven't done so already. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/202693-how-re-seal-leaking-wire-wheel.html


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

patwhac said:


> P.S. Wtf is Zeus??


some $1600 wheels that look like they're worth about $800 being sold (well, nobody actually bought a set yet, but they're trying) by a couple of annoying morons.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

. I couldn't resist, after all you mentioned it first


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

fool2 said:


> some $1600 wheels that look like they're worth about $800 being sold (well, nobody actually bought a set yet, but they're trying) by a couple of annoying morons.


Ah . . .


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

46'Areosedan said:


> Here's some info on resealing a wheel. that's if you haven't done so already.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/202693-how-re-seal-leaking-wire-wheel.html


This is an excellent guide by the way! Unforutnately I did my silicone before reading it, so I was just globbing it on in a criss-cross pattern down the rim instead of doing the nipples first like it says . . . It still feels a bit soft in places where the silicone is thicker, does that mean it just has to cure for longer? Or did I fuck up . . .


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

patwhac said:


> This is an excellent guide by the way! Unforutnately I did my silicone before reading it, so I was just globbing it on in a criss-cross pattern down the rim instead of doing the nipples first like it says . . . It still feels a bit soft in places where the silicone is thicker, does that mean it just has to cure for longer? Or did I fuck up . . .



its been cold...4-5 days to completly harden up


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

925rider said:


> its been cold...4-5 days to completly harden up


Yeah, what he said


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Air is most likely going to push through and find a way to leak through those holes, it MAY last a bit, but unless you want to dismount and mount again, re do it: you didn't say where you are located, if its close we will do it for you. If not you have to get every nook and cranny off before starting again. Be sure you use a 100% silicone, nips 1st, then keep smoothing around and around, at least 4-5 days to cure silicone.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Seems like this is the only Zeus free topic in this forum. Should lock it before it gets infested with their dumb fuck comments


Buahahahhahahahha!

:rofl:


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

Tami said:


> Air is most likely going to push through and find a way to leak through those holes, it MAY last a bit, but unless you want to dismount and mount again, re do it: you didn't say where you are located, if its close we will do it for you. If not you have to get every nook and cranny off before starting again. Be sure you use a 100% silicone, nips 1st, then keep smoothing around and around, at least 4-5 days to cure silicone.


Crap I read this post just now and had the tire re-mounted before I got home hno: I'm located in Berkeley . . . 

I'm going to keep an eye on the pressure, if it starts leaking I will redo it (or mebe with help if you're close by). Luckily the car it's going on is not my daily so I can go with no rims for a day or two no worries! I used GE 100% silicone Window/Door/Attic/Basement . . .


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

You are pretty far up there, so just keep an eye on it, and if you have a problem, you can call us at the shop and we will guide you through it (949) 584-6821


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

Rims are finally on the car!


----------

